
Sketchy Science Journal Publishes Article Titled 'What's the Deal with Birds?' - malshe
https://gizmodo.com/sketchy-science-journal-publishes-article-titled-whats-1842924936/
======
malshe
Full Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/evornithology/status/1224775369783435264](https://twitter.com/evornithology/status/1224775369783435264)

